# Sheraton Vistana Update On Villa Upgrades



## Daverock (Mar 18, 2007)

I was at the resort last month and inquired about the downgrade RCI gave the resort.  I spoke to several people in management and was also able to participate in a conference call Board of Directors meeting with the boards of the Springs and Falls where I own.  Here is what I know. 

5 sections, the two aforementioned plus the Fountains, Palms and lakes, have had their Board of Directors (BoD) authorize models to be set up complete with new furniture, carpeting, cabinets, countertops etc. 4 models are up with the Springs to have one ready by end of June.

I have seen the models and can report that they are terrific.  Its day and night.  While the physical layouts cannot be altered, the newly designed modern look furniture takes full advantage of the layout and enhances it.  We saw new HD widescreen tv's in the living room and bedrooms. Unfortunately, it will be about 4 years until the local cable company can provide HD signals to the resort. In the Falls section gone is the old look of wood paneling replaced by nicely painted walls and mirrors. One model had a formica countertop in the kitchen which was very disappointing but the other models had granite countertops and looked great. 

With the models up, each sections BoD can now pick and choose what they like or reject. Please understand that this will be a total refurbishment and will be costly to owners.  The figure I heard is somewhere in the neighborhood of $1200 per week or approximently $60K per unit (60,000/52) being billed as a special assessment to the owners.

How the owners pay is up to the BoD.  Many different payment ways were suggested:  One full payment, 2 payments or 3-4 payments over that many years.  the latter will be more costly because of interest payments.

As an owner I would want to be involved in any major decisions the BoD makes especially considering I will be paying for it.  My suggestion is that all owners, when at Vistana, ask to see the models, contact their BoD and express their opinions.  I really believe the BoD wants your imput and guidance as it will help them make their decisions. 

One last thing, they are almost finished installing WiFi to all rooms at the resort.  I was able to use it for about a week until they pulled the plug.  It is scheduled for May 1st completion but may be ready beforehand.

This refurbishment will probably resolve the problem of the downgrade to Silver Crown from RCI.  While not given a definite date for completion of the refurbishment the end of 2008 was suggested assuming the BoDs approve the items in a timely manner and all things go smoothly.  

Dave


----------



## elaine (Mar 19, 2007)

*Spas looked great even without granite*

we stayed in Spas 6 years ago and then 2 years ago.  Before, the kitchen were worn, but OK, and it was a brown/beige/yuck look.
4 years later, they had been redone and looked great--not the granite redo--but still very cute.  Navy and bright yellow, slightly funky/modern wooden hard pieces.  I thought they did an excellent job for those (older) units--not up to par with the likes of HGVC, but a pretty good "knock-off."
So, if the new ones will have granite as well, I'm betting they will look pretty good.


----------



## bward (Mar 19, 2007)

Daverock,

Thanks for this detailed information. 

I knew Starwood wouldn't let Vistana Resort languish. This is fabulous news.

We visited Vistana Resort for the first time in 99, stayed at Springs as a rental. We thought it was great. Looking back at the video now, I can see how dated it was even then. We were having too much fun at the time to notice it. 

If these units are upgraded as you say they will be, Vistana Resort will be very tough to beat. It's a beautiful place. We really liked the Springs pool area, by the way.

Thanks again,

bward


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 27, 2007)

We stayed in our Fountains unit a couple of years ago and it looked like it had just been remodeled. No complaints at all.

I think the biggest thing that would help Vistana owners is splitting up the sections like OLCC is doing. The Courts always seem to be the ones folks complain about and I didn't see them on your list.

The resale values for Vistana seem to have really dropped in the last year. I'd hate to think what will happen if a big special assessment comes along.

Sheila


----------



## Jollyhols (Mar 28, 2007)

That is good news as the resort is generally very nice.
Last year we stayed in a Fountains unit as an exchange and found it a bit dull and dreary.  However, we would have accepted it except for the cockroach in the room.  We decided to call in at Reception to tell them as we were about to go out for the day when we found it.  The girl was quite rude to me and told me that I should have telephoned and must go to reception in person with such problems.  After a bit of miscommunication and messing around, we were given a new unit in Cascades without too much of a fight.
The new unit was lovely, bright, clean and new-looking - what a difference.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 28, 2007)

if the VR"S are being refurbished does anyone know what the assessment is going to be?right now you can get a resale for a great price but will the assessment be so exorbitant that it doe not pay to buy a resale there?

after the remodelling don't you think the resale prices will go back up?


----------



## spookykennedy (Mar 28, 2007)

I have to be honest that Vistana is one place I would never buy due to the large number of easy rentals, even during peak periods, for inexpensive prices. Even skyauction regularly has vistana units for less than vistana MFs. If there is a possibility of an assesment, I definately would not buy there, IMHO.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Mar 29, 2007)

We made our first visit last month and stayed in Lakes (where we own).  I was content with the condition of the villa, the decor was a little tacky but clean, appliances were new, etc.  I see you mentioned the refurb will happen in Lakes, does that mean we are going to get hit with a $1200 assessment?  I guess it's okay if it means the value will go up but as new owners, this is kind of hard to swallow.:ignore:


----------



## Daverock (Mar 30, 2007)

*Upgrade cost*

I was told a ball park figure was $1200, but each section's cost will be determined by the extent of the refurbishment.  That's all I know.

Dave


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Mar 30, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> after the remodelling don't you think the resale prices will go back up?



I don't think the resale value will go back up ever. IMO there are too many resorts in Orlando. Not to mention that Vistana itself is so large. I own at Lakes and wish I had purchased a resale, but too late now. The only thing that seems to go up at Vistana is the maintenance fees.  Still I don't mind paying them when I receive a moderate trade or better...even if it takes a bit of work these days.


----------



## shame711 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Any updates on the upgrades*

Have an fellow owners heard anything on the upgrades?


----------



## Courts (Apr 21, 2007)

sfwilshire said:


> We stayed in our Fountains unit a couple of years ago and it looked like it had just been remodeled. No complaints at all.
> 
> I think the biggest thing that would help Vistana owners is splitting up the sections like OLCC is doing. The *Courts* always seem to be the ones folks complain about and I didn't see them on your list.
> 
> ...



I own at the Courts. In 2005 they did replace all appliances and gave a fresh coat of paint throughout, nothing to complain about except, the huge floor to ceiling window had lost it's "insulating seal". 

However, the things "Daverock" talked about (new countertops etc.), sound much better. 

.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Rankings are changing*

Don't forget that rankings reflect the result if the previous year. If the work won't be done until 2008 then it will be 2010 before it shows on the rank. Also RCI has said its changing the scores needed for Gold Silver crown and Hospitality for 2008.  The last summary I saw for the 40+ RCI resorts in Orlando only 2 are likely to be GC and 7 SC if they actually stick to the new levels. In other words most resorts will lose any ranking if this goes through as stated. 

As far as getting resale prices up it won't happen as long as the glut of resales and cheap rentals in all areas  exists. Too many sellers snd too few buyers no matter how nice the resort may be. You compete with all resales not just your resort.  Buy to use. If you don't feel you get the value out then sell but don't plan on gaining much, if any, value on resale from even a hefty assessment.


----------



## Daverock (Apr 21, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> Don't forget that rankings reflect the result if the previous year. If the work won't be done until 2008 then it will be 2010 before it shows on the rank. Also RCI has said its changing the scores needed for Gold Silver crown and Hospitality for 2008.  The last summary I saw for the 40+ RCI resorts in Orlando only 2 are likely to be GC and 7 SC if they actually stick to the new levels. In other words most resorts will lose any ranking if this goes through as stated.



Would you share with all of us the criteria that RCI will be using for 2008 and if possible explain why, IYHO, so many resorts will be downgraded?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Tonyboombatz (Jun 26, 2007)

*Update on Lakes Upgrade*

The Lakes at Sheraton Vistana Resort to Undergo $14.5 Million Refurbishment
Enhancements Will Maintain Premiere Resort as One of The Top Spots in Orlando

Sheraton Vistana Resort Lakes Owners, get ready for an extreme makeover. 

On May 18, 2007, the Vistana Lakes board of directors have met to officially approve a major refurbishment for the Lakes phase of one of the most prized and celebrated Starwood Vacation Ownership resorts in Orlando, Florida. The Lakes will undergo a $14.5 million monumental refurbishment that, when complete, will mean a higher-quality and more pleasurable experience for Owners and guests.

"The Lakes is on the verge of transforming from impressive to spectacular," said Shawn O'Brien, Starwood Vacation Ownership Director of Board Relations. "It's the perfect time to begin this high-value project, from which Owners will reap benefits for years to come."

The 242-villa Lakes was originally built in 1994 and is one of nine phases. Though it's received minor updates, this undertaking will be the largest to date. The renovation will be funded with $3.7 million from accumulated reserves and a small assessment to Lakes Owners only, which will be billed in two installments over six months.

The elaborate improvement includes: 

Granite countertops, ample-sized wood cabinets and modern appliances 
Stylish dining sets, bar stools, bedroom dressers, nightstands and armoires 
Comfortable queen sofa beds, coffee tables and sleek lounge chairs 
Cutting edge 42-inch LCD televisions with Bose® entertainment systems 
Modern linens, tasteful window treatments and lighting packages 
A contemporary style with fresh paint, new baseboards and attractive carpet 
Want to hear more about refurbishments? Click here.  

The upgrade, which will not impact any resort amenities or services, is expected to begin in the fall and be completed in early 2008. A substantial number of guests will be positively affected, as Lakes Owners comprise 15 percent of all ownership at the resort.  

"It's important to have something people can be proud of," said Board Vice President Diane Hodge of Plano, Texas. Hodge, an electrical engineer and sales director with Mary Kay, Inc. cosmetics, has owned since 1996. "People bought here when it was really nice and we want to maintain that same atmosphere." 

The up-to-date design was born from four villa models refurbished onsite by Tampa, Florida-based Images Gallery & Design, the remodeling expert also responsible for recent overhauls of Sheraton Desert Oasis in Arizona and Vistana's Beach Club in Florida. The company's work at Vistana's Beach Club earned the resort an award in the best refurbishment category of the 2007 American Resort Development Association Awards. O'Brien said several resort Owners toured the Sheraton Vistana Resort models and were enthusiastic about the plans. "The Owners who have seen the models were thrilled with what they saw."

The Lakes isn't the only resort area undergoing redevelopment. The general store is currently in a $1.2 million renovation and the Cascades fitness center and basketball courts were recently updated. Wi-fi Internet access also was recently introduced. "The Lakes work is going to add an injection of enthusiasm and sparkle that Owners have sought," said Resort General Manager Glen Vlasic. "We look forward to the change and embrace it. It will make us even more proud of the product we present to our guests."


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 26, 2007)

What an awesome post...I can't wait until it's done!


----------



## Spartandoc (Jun 29, 2007)

I have to say how disappointed I am with the lack of communication about this renovation.  There was no solicitation of owner opinion before the end of April, and the special board meeting was called with only nine days' notice.  Only three of the board members attended the meeting-- two by phone.  I was surprised about that because, to my knowledge, "ordinary" owners are not allowed to participate in meetings by phone.  Interestingly, the meeting minutes note NO discussion about the renovation-- the board voted unanimously to approve the renovation and the meeting was over in about 15 minutes.  I got my bill for the renovations five days later-- Vistana was obviously prepared for a "rubber-stamp" of their recommendation.  To get a copy of the meeting minutes, it took me two phone calls, four emails and one month of waiting.  I'm sure the renovations will be beautiful, but it's hard to justify an additional $1000 on a timeshare that's not fully paid for, especially considering that I only use it one week a year.


----------



## Loriannf (Jun 29, 2007)

*That's better than what happened at Westin St John*

We were given short notice to vote proxies in favor of renovations.  While we were clearly delighted with the plans, I fear the short notice resulted in not enough owners returning their proxies; thus the assessment failed.  Most of the owners who voted wanted the renovations, but not enough owners voted.  The board did vote to try to do most of the soft renovations from reserves, but the "harder" stuff, ie. cabinets, counters and bathrooms, are not being redone.  They're hoping that the updates will encourage the owners to vote for an assessment down the line to update the kitchens and baths.

Lori


----------



## maggiesmom (Jun 30, 2007)

*Sheraton Vistana's Refurbishment project*

I wrote to the HOA this morning and this is the reply I rec. I have not as of yet rec my billing for this:
maggiesmom

Thank you for contacting Association Management.

The Board of Directors and your Association have decided to go forth with the refurbishment project. We believe that by completely updating and upgrading the interiors of the villas this will add luxury and elegance. We truly believe this will enhance your vacation ownership experience for you and your family. This will make your resort a desirable vacation destination for your family year after year. This special assessment will be for $1029.96 for a (2) bedroom villa. This assessment will be split in 2 installments. One to be due June 20 and the second installment in December. 

Should you require further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us. 

Sincerely, 

Joyvelisse Lind 
Association Management


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 30, 2007)

So you haven't recv'd your bill yet?  Last month when I called to make our reservation for 5/2008 we had not yet received our bill and the rep on the phone told me I would have to give him my credit card number and pay the assessment before he would make the reservation  - I quickly informed him that  I was not going to pay for anything until I see an invoice in my hand and I said I would call back - so I did and the next person never even mentioned it.  Lack of consistency is really not good, I suppose this is one of my only peeves about Vistana.  Everyone is always very nice but answers are not consistent.  Anyhow, we did receive our bill eventually  and we are very anxious to see our "Extreme Makeover".


----------



## iluvwdw (Jun 30, 2007)

Loriannf said:


> The board did vote to try to do most of the soft renovations from reserves, but the "harder" stuff, ie. cabinets, counters and bathrooms, are not being redone.  They're hoping that the updates will encourage the owners to vote for an assessment down the line to update the kitchens and baths.
> 
> Lori



The kitchens are totally going to be redone with this project.   I didn't see any mention of the bathrooms, though.


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Jun 30, 2007)

I thought I had seen pics of the bathrooms...or had heard somewhere that they were going to redo the baths too.  I know the kitchens/LR/DR and BR's will be 100% new.  I can't imagine they would skip the baths - but maybe they will just get a "facelift".


----------



## MiaSRN62 (Jul 1, 2007)

> Spartandoc says :I'm sure the renovations will be beautiful, but it's hard to justify an additional $1000 on a timeshare that's not fully paid for, especially considering that I only use it one week a year.


I can see your point to a certain degree.  I'm a Vistana owner as well , but I'm deeded at the Beach Club (can trade with no costs 12 months out into the Fountains I/II).   I've been an owner since 1994 and the Orlando Vistana is the only place we have stayed.   

I see people all over the internet on different message boards renting weeks at Vistana for half of what we pay for MF's.  They win them on internet auction sites , like skyauction.com....or get discounted rates through various website and via offers in the mail.   A few reports of people staying a couple years in a row for $350 for the week and in the Cascades section !     Just amazes me (in not a good way when I know what I'm paying   )

The Beach Club, where we own,  was also assessed $1K for total renovations.  I have yet to even see this resort before or after the redo.  It sure better be gorgeous.... 

But where I do see the benefits of the assessment is to get our Gold Crown status back.   It would be totally bad to own a resort for life that was left to just run itself into the ground.   I feel Vistana let all of it's owner down by already letting things get to this point.  

From my perspective and I'm sure others, it's beneficial to have as strong trading power as possible.  Orlando timeshares can be weak traders to begin with.....add a resort that is not keeping up with the pace with other surrounding timeshares and we might find it impossible to trade to alot of places in the future.  

So, as painful as the assessments are they we are absorbing, I think in the long run, it will boost the value of our resorts and trading power.   I am hoping at least. 

But I agree SPartandoc.....I wish the communication in regards to all this was much better than it is.  It's sketchy at best.   Even that podcast on the Mycentral site didn't give real details to it's owners like it should.  I get more details by coming to boards like this and others.  That's the sad part.


----------



## mishpat (Jul 6, 2007)

*Fountains assessed?*

I keep reading that the old units and yes, even the newer Lakes units are getting  added assessments in addition to maintenance this coming year? Anyone know about Fountains? We  had paid increased fees over a few years ago and all the furniture was replaced, etc.  Are they doing this again just to recapture the GC lost as a result of those older units in the rear of the property. I agree that splitting off the property into several distinct codes, which II does for Vistana Villages, is a great and responsible idea. Probably that is why management would rather hit all of us with assessments and ignore the easier approach.


----------



## ctandrinokc (Jul 6, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of neat upgrades.  Do you really think this will be done by early 2008 as proposed?


----------



## cbecerrajr (Aug 8, 2007)

*Update on Vistana renovations*

I just returned from a weeks stay at the Falls units this past Sunday.  While there, a representative from owner services said that the Lakes assessment was to be between $100 - $600 per owner, depending on the type of unit that they owned and payable in 2 installments.  He also confirmed that the renovations were going to begin in Fall 2008 and that it was going to be a 100% interior renovation.  I

'm a new owner (resale) at the Falls phase and just received a letter from the Falls Board a couple weeks ago stating that they approved a 100% interior renovation.  They are currently accepting bids from interior designers, so I don't expect the renovations to begin for at least a year?  For those of you who are owners in the Lakes section, what does the resort do for you if your vacation week is during the renovation period?  Do they plan on moving you to another phase?  My wife and I spoke with a Starwood rep at an "owners meeting" and he informed us that Sheraton itself cannot impose any changes on the phases that already existed before they bought the resort (sometime in the late 80's, early 90's).  It's up to the BOD's to make renovation decisions.  

Anyways, the rep from owner services said that the Falls' owners should expect similar assessments to the Lakes' owners.  Looks like Sheraton Vistana is on it's way back to Gold Star Status!?!?


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad to hear that things are going well.  I did ask what would happen if our unit/desired area was under renovation during the week we booked in May 2008 and I was told that we would be placed in a Cascades unit if our requests could not be met in Lakes.  I hope they are done when we go, I would love to come back and report to all of my fellow Tuggers!


----------



## meraboss (Aug 14, 2007)

*This week's meesage from Fountains!*



mishpat said:


> I keep reading that the old units and yes, even the newer Lakes units are getting  added assessments in addition to maintenance this coming year? Anyone know about Fountains? We  had paid increased fees over a few years ago and all the furniture was replaced, etc.  Are they doing this again just to recapture the GC lost as a result of those older units in the rear of the property. I agree that splitting off the property into several distinct codes, which II does for Vistana Villages, is a great and responsible idea. Probably that is why management would rather hit all of us with assessments and ignore the easier approach.



Here is this week's message from the Fountains BOD,  this is the "soften them up for the assessment" letter.  I am pleased that the units will be significantly upgraded, I think all owners will be.  The issue again is communications and transparency.  Where have the BOD's been all along as things have gotten beat up?

I understand that there are too many units in Orlando.  I guess we have to take some degree of pleasure in being owners.

Does anyone believe there will be any deals on units or do you agree with Spookykennedy?  I own because it seemed that I couldn't get a rental when I needed it (school vacation etc.)  that was a lot of years ago and now it's much easier. some


----------



## meraboss (Aug 14, 2007)

meraboss said:


> Here is this week's message from the Fountains BOD,  this is the "soften them up for the assessment" letter.  I am pleased that the units will be significantly upgraded, I think all owners will be.  The issue again is communications and transparency.  Where have the BOD's been all along as things have gotten beat up?
> 
> I understand that there are too many units in Orlando.  I guess we have to take some degree of pleasure in being owners.
> 
> Does anyone believe there will be any deals on units or do you agree with Spookykennedy?  I own because it seemed that I couldn't get a rental when I needed it (school vacation etc.)  that was a lot of years ago and now it's much easier. some



I'll try this again, HERE is the letter from Fountains this week:

Dear Sheraton Vistana Fountains Owner,

In July, we sent you a letter about the fantastic renovation news at our Home Resort. As Owners, we are very excited about the changes that will take place at Fountains! The renovation will touch every room of our villas, updating and enhancing them with new furniture, fabrics, electronics and much more. 

During your visit to the resort, be sure to take a tour of the models—not just Fountains—the boards have authorized models for Fountains II, Springs, Falls and Lakes. You’ll love the new look of the resort! 

We’ll keep in touch with association members, providing makeover updates through letters, emails, and the Owners-only website, www.mystarcentral.com. Check your mailboxes for a letter with more details about the refurbishment; it will arrive before Labor Day. Then in early September, you will receive a 12-page brochure with before and after pictures and complete financial information, along with Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs). Also in early September, look for an article about the transformation of your resort on www.mystarcentral.com.

 An important note—we know how much mail you receive, so please be aware that you can recognize refurbishment communications from your board of directors when you see “Your Vistana Fountains Makeover” on the envelope or in the subject line of an email. Your brochure package will arrive in early September in a 9x6 envelope with “Your Vistana Fountains Makeover” printed on it. Please open and read it because it’s good news about your great resort!


----------



## cbecerrajr (Aug 16, 2007)

*Falls renovation update*

[_Message deleted. Duplicate posts are not permitted on these forums. Please select a single place for posting a message. _ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## shame711 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Fountains numbers are out*

Looks like the numbers for the Fountains are out.  Total of approximately $1,150 payable in two installments:  one when our maintenance fees are due and a second one in April of 2008.

The web site is says so far the Fountains, Fountains II, Springs, Falls, and Lakes have committed to the refurbishment and the boards of directors at Cascades and Courts have approved construction of model villas and plan to survey them in December.

We all know about the dreaded Courts and they probably should have been the first to be refurbished.  But aren’t the Cascades relatively new?


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 13, 2007)

Am I the only one that hates the new Fountains look? The last time we stayed there a couple of years ago, it looked like they had just remodeled with a nice beachy type look. I liked it much better than the dark stuff in the photos.

I guess I should be glad I made it 11 years in timesharing with no special assessment, but I fail to see how this is going to help anything unless all the sections upgrade as mentioned above. I haven't seen anything on my Spas unit yet.

Vistana does get a relatively low RCI Points value compared to some other Orlando resorts, so I'm hoping that this will be upped after the renovations, but it's probably just wishful thinking.

Sheila


----------



## Courts (Sep 13, 2007)

shame711 said:


> Looks like the numbers for the Fountains are out.  Total of approximately $1,150 payable in two installments:  one when our maintenance fees are due and a second one in April of 2008.
> 
> The web site is says so far the Fountains, Fountains II, Springs, Falls, and Lakes have committed to the refurbishment and the boards of directors at Cascades and Courts have approved construction of model villas and plan to survey them in December.
> 
> We all know about the dreaded Courts and they probably should have been the first to be refurbished.  But aren’t the Cascades relatively new?



Hey, what is so bad about the Courts? They were refurbished in 2005, although not as extensivley as the ones you just mentioned.

.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 30, 2008)

How are the refurbishments going at each section?  Any updates?  K


----------



## Mjasp (Apr 27, 2008)

We just got back and own in the Palms...I haven't received anything from the BOD yet, but can't wait to get the show on the road.   When I walked into a Palms unit, I jut about was going to get rid of my timeshare for a "Here you can have this if you pay the maintenance".  BUT them the RCI lady told us about the refurbishment of the units and we looked at the Palms unit and it is BEAUTIFUL!  reminds me of a Marriott resort. 

They (Vistana management) said construction starts approx 6 months after the first payment assessment.  I CAN'T WAIT!

The RCI lady said Vistana has GREAT trading power I've yet to secure anything great with my Vistana week.  We'll see after the renovations.


----------



## whwaldo (Apr 29, 2008)

*just back from Vistana*

Just spent the week at our Lakes 2br unit, purchased in 2007.  The refurb is truly spectacular - the place was great - spotless, marble counters, 3 plasma tv's, tastefully decorated/furnished, clean appliances and washer/dryer.  If this type of refurb doesn't get back RCI Gold Crown, then nothing will.

We were quite pleased with the resort as a whole - nice staff, great pools for us and the kids, convenient marketplace with quick delivery of preordered groceries. Dining choices were adequate but not exciting.

Only real annoyance were the daily voicemails from management inviting us to an "owner update" with increasingly better premiums - up to $100 cash and 50% off Sheraton hotel certificates.


----------



## Mjasp (Apr 29, 2008)

whwaldo said:


> Only real annoyance were the daily voicemails from management inviting us to an "owner update" with increasingly better premiums - up to $100 cash and 50% off Sheraton hotel certificates.



I have to totally agree...We were vacationing in Hawaii the week before we went to Vistana and were quite annoyed that after over 24 hours of traveling our phone rang at 8:45 am to offer us a tour.  We were quite pissed off because we were finally in a deep sleep and not doing plane catnaps.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 29, 2008)

Mjasp said:


> I have to totally agree...We were vacationing in Hawaii the week before we went to Vistana and were quite annoyed that after over 24 hours of traveling our phone rang at 8:45 am to offer us a tour.  We were quite pissed off because we were finally in a deep sleep and not doing plane catnaps.



Unplugging the phone always works.


----------



## Mjasp (Apr 30, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Unplugging the phone always works.



If I knew they would call that early I would have... I even forgot that they call until they called EVERY single day!


----------



## Daverock (Apr 30, 2008)

*Sheration annoying phone calls*

It bugs me no end to have to wake up several times to their solicitations.  I called Management several years ago about this and they informed me that upon checkin to inform the registration person that you do not want any phone calls for solicitations.  I have done this the past several years and to my joy I do not get called in the mornings.  Instead they leave messages on the phone that you can delete without being awaken by a phone call.  

Try it you'll like it.

Dave


----------



## hopetotimeshare (May 1, 2008)

*Woohoo!*



whwaldo said:


> Just spent the week at our Lakes 2br unit, purchased in 2007.  The refurb is truly spectacular - the place was great - spotless, marble counters, 3 plasma tv's, tastefully decorated/furnished, clean appliances and washer/dryer.  If this type of refurb doesn't get back RCI Gold Crown, then nothing will.
> 
> We were quite pleased with the resort as a whole - nice staff, great pools for us and the kids, convenient marketplace with quick delivery of preordered groceries. Dining choices were adequate but not exciting.
> 
> Only real annoyance were the daily voicemails from management inviting us to an "owner update" with increasingly better premiums - up to $100 cash and 50% off Sheraton hotel certificates.



We are in Bonita Beach right now and heading to Vistana on Saturday!  It is so beautiful here, spent the day at Sanibel/Captiva...truly spectacular...now I can't wait to get to Orlando and check out our refurb. unit!  

We had a horrible experience with the "owners update" last year and will NEVER do that again...I think unplugging the phone is a great idea....


----------



## Mjasp (May 4, 2008)

Daverock said:


> It bugs me no end to have to wake up several times to their solicitations.  I called Management several years ago about this and they informed me that upon checkin to inform the registration person that you do not want any phone calls for solicitations.  I have done this the past several years and to my joy I do not get called in the mornings.  Instead they leave messages on the phone that you can delete without being awaken by a phone call.
> 
> Try it you'll like it.
> 
> Dave



Thanks for that bit of info   VERY much appreciated.


----------



## MiaSRN62 (May 17, 2008)

We've been unplugging our phones for a couple years now at Vistana.    Last year, I guess they got urked by this, and we found a note stuck on our door upon returning from the parks.  It was worded in such a way as to make us feel guilty for not contacting them about the "owner's update".   The one line she used really got us ticked : "after all I've done for you to get your requests made....."
Unbelievable..............


----------



## hopetotimeshare (May 19, 2008)

*Really Turned off by vistana sales...*

After expressing at check in that we were not interested in sales pitches by midweek we got a call from a "gentleman" who was offering his "assistance" and wanted to know if there was absolutely anything he could for us...when my husband (who is very naive when it comes to TS sales pitches) started to to mention a few minor things we had issues with he said okay no problem we will get if taken care of and went into a hardcore sales pitch, my husband bascially hung up on the guy and needless to say, no one ever addressed our issues.  Why are TS salespeople SO relentless...the stories I have heard go on forever....desperate behavior is NOT attractive - do they not know this?


----------

